# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2016



## PCGH_Stephan (1. April 2016)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 05/2016 ist ab sofort      online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6. April      2016 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise      einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   05/2016 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und      Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 05/2016 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Palmdale (2. April 2016)

Grad aufgeschlagen und das Vorwort von Herrn Bayer gelesen.

Ja, die Preisanpassung ist vollkommen in Ordnung und außerordentlich begrüße ich die Möglichkeit, Werbefrei bei Euch bald surfen zu können  
Einige Fragen dazu:  wenn ich von aktuell Print auf Online wechseln würde, entfällt ja die monatliche Vollversion, oder, und die ganzen Videos? Und wie stelle ich von Print auf ggf. Online um bzw. buche das online dazu?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. April 2016)

Zunächst einmal finde ich es gut, das es nu bald ein Prämienmodell für eine Werbefreie Online Version geben wird.
Auch finde ich klasse, das der Preis für das Printmagazin ganze 10 Jahre gehalten werden konnte. Das ist seit einigen Jahren nicht selbstverständlich. 

Aber jetzt kommt der große Kritikpunkt...

Wieso bekommen Digital Abonnenten, bei denen sich der Preis *NICHT *erhöht, das Online Abo kostenfrei dazu?
Während Print Abonnenten die nu künftig mehr bezahlen müssen, zusätzlich für das Online Abo bezahlen sollen. 

Das finde ich persönlich eher ungerecht gehandhabt. Mich persönlich interessiert das Digital Abo nicht. Ich habe also vom Kombi Abo Paket nix, bis auf den Punkt, das ich einzig eine Vergünstigung auf den Online Abo-Preis erhalte.

Ich sehe da eher den Versuch, den bisherigen  Abonnenten nun ein erweitertes Abo Paket schmackhaft zu machen.
Die Gewinner sind hier die reinen Digital Abonnenten, die quasi für lau alles dazubekommen.
Die Verlierer sind hier ganz klar die Print Abonnenten, die zusätzlich das Sie nu mehr zahlen müssen, noch etwas für das Online Abo zahlen sollen. 

Ich habe nix dagegen für eine Werbefreie Plattform etwas dazu zu bezahlen...nur fühlt man sich ungerecht behandelt, wenn die Einzigen bei denen sich der Preis nicht erhöht, noch zusätzlich einen Service erhalten, der für alle anderen, die nu auch noch mehr zahlen, kostenpflichtig ist.


----------



## Laudian (2. April 2016)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Nutzer der Digitalausgabe ohnehin schon "mehr" bezahlt haben, denn bei der digitalen Ausgabe fallen keine Versand- und Druckkosten an. Trotzdem haben sie den selben Preis wie für das Magazin bezahlt.
Das System musste anfangs zwar einmal entwickelt werden, aber das sind eben nur einmalige Kosten die auf Dauer wegfallen. Das sind wahrscheinlich die angesprochenen Kostenvorteile.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. April 2016)

Mich stört ja auch gar nicht, das man nu etwas für das Online Abo zahlen soll. 
Aber weshalb bekommen gerade diejenigen bei denen sich der Preis nicht erhöht (finde es ist Ansichtssache, ob jene weil sie das Papier nicht in der Hand halten, so gesehen mehr zahlten), nun zusätzlich kostenfrei das Online Abo dazu? 

Würde das Digital Abo weiterhin genauso viel kosten bzw. ebenfalls erhöht werden,  wie die Print Abo Variante, hätt ich auch nix zu gesagt. Nur so erscheint es schon etwas seltsam.


----------



## Ion (2. April 2016)

Ich hab mich auch gleich mal auf das OC-Special zu den rüstigen Rentnern aus dem Fermi-Fanclub () gestürzt.
Richtig krass, dass eine GTX 460 mit 900MHz fast auf dem Niveau einer GTX660 rechnet. Mich haben natürlich die Werte der 780ti sehr interessiert. Diese passen zu meinen getesteten Werten, verbergen aber etwas negatives: Den Stromverbrauch. Oder anders gesagt, lasse ich jetzt Zahlen sprechen:

Persönlicher Test mit Ethan Carter Redux:

*UV-Profil 1:*
1006/3506MHz bei 1.037V
Unter Last: ~65% Power = ~195W
Avg. FPS: 37,5

*OC-Profil 2:*
1200/3600MHz bei 1.187V
Unter Last: ~100% Power = ~300W
Avg. FPS: 43

Das sind ~14,6% mehr FPS bei ~54% höherem Stromverbrauch. Lohnt sich leider nicht wirklich 
Der Sweetspot meiner Karte liegt bei 1107/3506MHz und 1.062V, dort sind´s ~215W bei +10% FPS in der oben genannte Szene.

Eben jenen "Sweetspot" habe ich in diesem Artikel etwas vermisst, spielt dieser doch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Effizienz der ermittelten Werte.

Ansonsten ein sehr informativer Artikel 
Ich bin richtig stolz auf meine 780ti - drängt sich diese mit OC einfach mal vor die 980 und macht sogar der Fury X Konkurrenz.


----------



## Palmdale (3. April 2016)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Nutzer der Digitalausgabe ohnehin schon "mehr" bezahlt haben, denn bei der digitalen Ausgabe fallen keine Versand- und Druckkosten an. Trotzdem haben sie den selben Preis wie für das Magazin bezahlt.
> Das System musste anfangs zwar einmal entwickelt werden, aber das sind eben nur einmalige Kosten die auf Dauer wegfallen. Das sind wahrscheinlich die angesprochenen Kostenvorteile.



Ich bin zwar kein Experte dafür, aber etablierte Druck-Systeme (diese Branche macht sich aktuell eh kaputt) und die Versandkosten sollten nicht so ins Gewicht fallen. Die "geistige" Schöpfung ist doch der größte Anteil, sonst würde man ja schon seit jeher Verluste fahren mit einer Print-Ausgabe. Rein Online hat die größte Marge, unbestritten, aber die ein oder andere interessante Vollversion und die entsprechenden Videos zu missen wäre schade. So macht man nämlich die Print-Ausgabe wie majinvegeta20 ausführt doppelt unattraktiv.


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2016)

Mir hat der Bericht über die Monitore super gefallen. IPS Glow usw...

Jetzt mal was anderes als Kritik, nicht speziell das Heft 06/2016 betreffend sondern im allgemeinen die Magazine:

Habe das Gefühl das die Schriftgröße eures Magazins immer kleiner wird. Könnt ihr nicht eine Nummer größer wählen? Das würde das Leseerlebnis wesentlich erleichtern bzw. verschönern.

Inzwischen ähneln gerade die Artikel mit sehr viel Text, dem Textbild aus Schulbuch-, Studienliteratur, Gesetzesbüchern oder gar Gebrauchsanweisungen.

Bin selbst kein dauer-Brillenträger, (am PC ziehe ich eine Bildschirmarbeitsplatz Brille an) und ich lese Bücher und Zeitung immer mit meinen "eigenen" Augen aber euer Heft ist so klein geschrieben das es regelrecht unangenehm ist. 

Nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (4. April 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Grad aufgeschlagen und das Vorwort von Herrn Bayer gelesen.
> 
> Ja, die Preisanpassung ist vollkommen in Ordnung und außerordentlich begrüße ich die Möglichkeit, Werbefrei bei Euch bald surfen zu können
> Einige Fragen dazu:  wenn ich von aktuell Print auf Online wechseln würde, entfällt ja die monatliche Vollversion, oder, und die ganzen Videos? Und wie stelle ich von Print auf ggf. Online um bzw. buche das online dazu?



Würde mich auch sehr interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. April 2016)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Grad aufgeschlagen und das Vorwort von Herrn Bayer gelesen.
> 
> Ja, die Preisanpassung ist vollkommen in Ordnung und außerordentlich begrüße ich die Möglichkeit, Werbefrei bei Euch bald surfen zu können
> Einige Fragen dazu:  wenn ich von aktuell Print auf Online wechseln würde, entfällt ja die monatliche Vollversion, oder, und die ganzen Videos? Und wie stelle ich von Print auf ggf. Online um bzw. buche das online dazu?



Eine Onlineversion der ganzen Ankündigungen folgt sehr bald - da gibts dann auch ein Q&A.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wieso bekommen Digital Abonnenten, bei denen sich der Preis *NICHT *erhöht, das Online Abo kostenfrei dazu?
> Während Print Abonnenten die nu künftig mehr bezahlen müssen, zusätzlich für das Online Abo bezahlen sollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uns machen die unterschiedliche Mehrwertsteuersätze für Print (7%) und  Digital (19%) Riesenprobleme. Insofern bieten wir die aus unserer Sicht  faire Lösung mit dem 1 Euro Aufpreis pro Monat an, solange es da keine  andere rechtliche Regelung gibt.


----------



## Korberich (4. April 2016)

Also, die Preiserhöhung ist völlig ok. Ich freue mich jeden Monat wenn die PCGH im Briefkasten liegt, denn es ist die einzige Zeitschrift (neben der Auto Motor & Sport) die es mir wert ist sie im Abo zu beziehen und die ich -nach dem Studium- im Keller fein säuberlich im Regal ablege. Ich würde es sogar bevorzugen, wenn die Zeitschrift etwas mehr Umfang bekommen würde und dafür 7-8 Euro kosten würde. Auf die DVD dagegen könnte ich gut verzichten, da das ohnehin ein Medium der Vergangenheit ist, man mit Videos (dank YouTube) sowieso total zugemüllt wird und ich nicht eine Vollversion jemals installiert habe. Bei mir fliegt die DVD meist ungeöffnet direkt in den Mülleimer!  Was ich haben möchte sind Fachartikel von hoher Qualität und mit Liebe zum Thema geschrieben. Dafür bin ich auch gerne bereit etwas mehr zu bezahlen aber das ganze "Gratis/Bonus-Gedöns" kann gerne weggelassen werden.

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man als Abonnent (Quasi das Standbein jeder Zeitschrift) der Print die Webseite werbefrei genießen sollte. Ich meine, dass werde ich sowieso denn irgendeinen Weg die Werbung auszublenden wird es schon geben.


----------



## Ion (4. April 2016)

> Bei mir fliegt die DVD meist ungeöffnet direkt in den Mülleimer!


Du weißt aber schon, dass es das Heft günstiger in der Magazin *ohne* DVD gibt, oder?  ..


----------



## Korberich (5. April 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass es das Heft günstiger in der Magazin *ohne* DVD gibt, oder?  ..



Ja, klar! Aber ich will es eben im Abo haben und da (zumindest als ich es damals bestellt habe) gabs nur die DVD-Version. Zumindest wurde nur die angeboten. 
Gibt's nun auch die normale Variante als Abo? In dem Fall Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Ion (5. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Gibt's nun auch die normale Variante als Abo? In dem Fall Danke für den Hinweis.



Vor 5 Jahren hab ich das erste PCGH Heft in der Hand gehabt und mindestens seitdem gibts das auch im Abo in der Magazin (ohne DVD) Variante.
Ich kann mich natürlich irren! Am besten kann dir da der Chef höchstpersönlich weiterhelfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3-pcgh_thilo.html

Einfach mal eine PN schicken (oder auf Antwort hier im Thread warten)


----------



## Korberich (5. April 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Vor 5 Jahren hab ich das erste PCGH Heft in der Hand gehabt und mindestens seitdem gibts das auch im Abo in der Magazin (ohne DVD) Variante.
> Ich kann mich natürlich irren! Am besten kann dir da der Chef höchstpersönlich weiterhelfen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/3-pcgh_thilo.html
> 
> Einfach mal eine PN schicken (oder auf Antwort hier im Thread warten)


Stimmt was du schreibst. Ich habe mal Google bemüht. Ich denke, es liegt daran weil ich damals das Abo nicht direkt beim Verlag abgeschlossen habe sondern über einen Abo-Vermittler. Da gabs nur die Version mit DVD und deshalb glaubte ich, ein Abo ist nur bei der DVD-Version möglich. Anschließend hab ich mich auch nie wieder darum gekümmert. Tja, dann werde ich die Gelegenheit mal nutzen und das ändern lassen. Besten Dank für den Hinweis.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Stimmt was du schreibst. Ich habe mal Google bemüht. Ich denke, es liegt daran weil ich damals das Abo nicht direkt beim Verlag abgeschlossen habe sondern über einen Abo-Vermittler. Da gabs nur die Version mit DVD und deshalb glaubte ich, ein Abo ist nur bei der DVD-Version möglich. Anschließend hab ich mich auch nie wieder darum gekümmert. Tja, dann werde ich die Gelegenheit mal nutzen und das ändern lassen. Besten Dank für den Hinweis.



Magazin-Abo gibt es seit Ausgabe 01/2006 - und ja, wenn das nicht direkt bei uns abgeschlossen wurde ("Verlagsabo"), kann es natürlich sein, dass dort nicht alles angeboten wird.


----------



## orca113 (5. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Ja, klar! Aber ich will es eben im Abo haben und da (zumindest als ich es damals bestellt habe) gabs nur die DVD-Version. Zumindest wurde nur die angeboten.
> Gibt's nun auch die normale Variante als Abo? In dem Fall Danke für den Hinweis.



Ja ich hatte schon früher die "non DVD" Variante im Abo. Schreibe Thilo oder Computec an. Die ändern das glaube ich für dich.


----------



## spockilein (6. April 2016)

Ich finde die aktuellen Anpassungen bei PCGH nicht gerade Zielführend. Ich bin leser und Käufer seid der ersten Ausgabe.Und gerade in letzter Zeit (seit vielleicht 2-3 jahren), wird sie immer Schlechter.
Es ist vom besten Hardwaremagazin zum Hardcoremagazin für Übertakter und Bastler geworden. Dazu absolut Beratungsresisdent und kein Auge für den "Normal-User". Die immer größer werdende 
Notebook-Gamer. Gemeinde wird links liegen gelassen, bzw. mit ein paar Seiten im Jahr abgespeist. Und ist doch mal ein Test: Natürlich nur von einem Hersteller. gerade der aktuelle Artikel  "Geheimtip Fps-Limiter" 
wäre für Notbooks, gerade im High End-bereich, Ideal. Gerade bei Temperatur, Stromverbrauch und Lautheit sind bei vielen Lappis die kritischen Punkte. Ja, jetzt werden wieder die Üblichen schreiben, das das nicht 
Stimmt und alles Gut ist. Das ist mir Klar. Und ich hoffe nicht, das das berühmte Zitat: "Ich bin zu Alt für diesen Scheiß" zutrifft.


----------



## wolflux (6. April 2016)

Ihr habt euch viel Mühe gemacht mit der neuen Ausgabe, Danke dafür und zur Preisanpassung möchte ich sagen, man bekommt wofür man bezahlt. Qualität hat ihren Preis 

Spielwiese DX 12 hat mir sehr gut gefallen, gerade der Feature Vergleich. 

Kunden zweiter Klasse? hat mich geschockt.
Was mir zu Microsoft einfällt ist, weiter so aber die X-Box kaufe ich trotzdem nicht.
Ansonsten sehe ich keine anderen Gründe warum Microsoft "so etwas" verschenkt.
Du bekommst wofür du bezahlst.

Gruss
wolflux


----------



## BikeRider (7. April 2016)

Ein wirklich tolles, gelungenes Heft. 

Das "Aufrüstspecial" Hat mir sehr gut gefallen - Toll dass meine GTX 670 auch dabei ist.

Super fand ich auch "Windoes Store  Kunden zweiter Klasse ?"

USB 3.1 gefiel mir auch sehr gut - Ich finde das Ganze auch sehr verwirrend. Hoffentlich kommt irgendwann ein USB 3.2 oder ähnliches, wo es wieder einfacher ist

Wie erkennt man Monitormängel hat mir sehr gefallen.

Auch der "Wärmeleitpasten-Test" hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Wird vielleicht mal Zeit, meine alte MX-4 auszutauschen. 

Auch toll, dass es wieder eine DRM-freie Vollversion gab - Da habe ich mir wieder ein Heft mit DVD gekauft.

Nicht so toll fand ich BIOS/UEFI justieren - Eigentlich könnte das Thema eher UEFI justieren heißen- Schade, da ich ein BIOS habe, hätte ich mich mehr über BIOS gefreut. 


Zum Thema ABO, was hier öfter thematisiert wurde: Ich war auch mehrfach am überlegen, ob ich mir wieder ein ABO zulege (Ich hatte mal einen mit DVD). Wenn eine Vollversion mit "DRM", "Steam", "Uplay" und Co auf DVD ist, kaufe ich mir das Magazin. Bei "DRM-freien" Vollversionen kaufe ich mir die DVD-Version. 

Die Preiserhöhung habe ich sofort erkannt - nehme sie mal einfach so hin. Auf jeden Fall werde ich "Analog bleiben" - "Digital" kommt mir nichts ins Haus. Ich möchte ein Heft in der Hand halten. 


Im allgemeinen kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass es ein rundum gelungenes Heft ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. April 2016)

"BIOS" findet im UEFI-Artikel tatsächlich nur Erwähnung, weil viele Leute die Mainboard-Firmware bis heute so bezeichnen und der Artikel explizit auch Anfänger ansprechen möchte. Klassische BIOSe haben auch keine Bedeutung mehr am Markt, UEFI hat sich auf breiter Front durchgesetzt. Das Crosshair IV ist immerhin ein halbes Jahrzehnt alt. Laut Artikelplan hatten wir unsere letzten echten BIOS-Artikel in der PCGH 09/2008, 06/2010 und 04/2012


----------



## BikeRider (7. April 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> "BIOS" findet im UEFI-Artikel tatsächlich nur Erwähnung, weil viele Leute die Mainboard-Firmware bis heute so bezeichnen und der Artikel explizit auch Anfänger ansprechen möchte. Klassische BIOSe haben auch keine Bedeutung mehr am Markt, UEFI hat sich auf breiter Front durchgesetzt. Das Crosshair IV ist immerhin ein halbes Jahrzehnt alt. Laut Artikelplan hatten wir unsere letzten echten BIOS-Artikel in der PCGH 09/2008, 06/2010 und 04/2012



 Danke für die Info
Gleich mal in die passenden Hefte schauen.


----------



## sirwuffi (7. April 2016)

Wird es in absehbarer Zukunft auch eine Universal Windows App für das Abo geben ? 
Ich als Windows Tablet Nutzer muss mir überlegen, ob ich in Zukunft auf das Kombi Abo aufstocke oder nur noch Digital lese, weil Werbung für mich (egal wo) nicht mehr in Frage kommt.  
Da kommt im Moment eben nur das PDF in Frage, was sehr schade ist, da einem so die ganzen schönen Vorteile der App entgehen. Denn bei der Browser-Variante lässt der Komfort , besonders im Vergleich zur App, doch schon zu etwas zu wünschen.


----------



## MDJ (7. April 2016)

Hatte nun auch endlich Zeit meine Abo-Print zu lesen 
Die Aufrüstmatrix auf Seite 9, 12 und 14 sind echt super geworden! Hier bekommt man einen echt guten Überblick, vielen Dank an den armen Redakteur, der sich so gequält hat um das so auszuarbeiten 
Ich nehme an, dass ihr diese Matrix mit den neuen Grafikkarten weiter ausbauen werdet? 

Der große Test über Wärmeleitpasten war ebenfalls sehr interessant, allerdings war ich etwas verwundert, dass die recht verbreitete NT-H1 von Noctua nicht vertreten war.

Der Artikel über das Bios/UEFI war sehr informativ. Gerade Leute, die bisher noch ein "richtiges" Bios haben, finden hier viele wertvolle Infos.

Besonders den Artikel "Grafikkarten am Limit" habe ich mit besonderem Interesse gelesen! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es teilweise so große Auswirkungen haben kann.... und ehrlich gesagt habe ich das auch noch nie wirklich beachtet...
Tip: Das man beim "NVidia Inspector" Version 1.9.7.3 die Frames zwischen 75 und 118fps nicht auswählen kann, wurde inzwischen in der Version 1.9.7.6 hinzugefügt. Hier hat man durchgehend die Kontrolle.
In den Diagrammen wurde scheinbar die Farbe verwechselt. Die eigentlichen blauen Linien sind irgendwie alle orange. ^^
Habe mich auch direkt an eigene Tests gemacht und konnte ebenfalls feststellen, dass ich je nach Spiel 4-8°C weniger Abwärme an der Grafikkarte habe 

Hierzu habe ich dann noch zwei Fragen:
Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass man trotz Frame-Capping immer noch Tearing haben kann... was verständlich ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr das Frame-Capping auch mit normalen (dem klassischen) VSync probiert habt. Aber was ist mit adaptiven VSync (Beispiel auf NVidia-Karten)? Dadurch müssten sich die Frames per Capping und somit die Temperaturen senken lassen, ohne dass man mit argem Tearing kämpfen muss bzw. nur minimal haben sollte. Bei kurzen Tests hat dies zumindest bei mir recht gut funktioniert (Monitor mit 144Hz auf 60fps limitiert mit adaptiv VSync).


----------



## pedi (7. April 2016)

warum wurde nicht schon im letzten heft auf die preiserhöhung hingewiesen?
soooo überraschend kam die ganz sicher nicht.
ist ziemlich daneben, den kioskkäufer derart unangehm zu überraschen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. April 2016)

MDJ schrieb:


> Der große Test über Wärmeleitpasten war ebenfalls sehr interessant, allerdings war ich etwas verwundert, dass die recht verbreitete NT-H1 von Noctua nicht vertreten war.


Wir haben gezielt nach Produkten Ausschau gehalten, die seit unserem letzten Test in der Ausgabe in Ausgabe 02/2015 neu erscheinen sind bzw. damals nicht berücksichtig wurden. Erneut vertreten sind nur ein paar Pasten (Paste LM, Nano Grease Extreme, MX-4 und Permafrost). Die NT-H1 ist in der besagten 02/2015 dabei, vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Korberich (8. April 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> warum wurde nicht schon im letzten heft auf die preiserhöhung hingewiesen?
> soooo überraschend kam die ganz sicher nicht.
> ist ziemlich daneben, den kioskkäufer derart unangehm zu überraschen.


Also, so "brutal" ist die Preiserhöhung nun doch eigentlich nicht! Zumindest würde sie für mich wirklich nicht eine "unangenehme Überraschung" sein. Ob man nun nen Euro pro Monat mehr zahlt ist doch eigentlich irrelevant wenn einem das Heft gefällt, man Nutzen davon hat oder einfach Spaß beim Lesen hat. Vergleiche ich das mit den 17 Euro pro Monat für die GEZ, obwohl ich bis auf Aktenzeichen XY nie irgendwas in den offentlich rechtlichn Propagada-Kanälen ansehe, dann wird mir vor Wut schon eher warm aber für PCGH den Euro mehr gebe ich gern, denn ich bekomme ja dafür etwas was ich wirklich mag!


----------



## pedi (8. April 2016)

es geht nicht um die 51 cent mehr, sondern um die informationspolitik seitens der redaktion. die finde ich sehr daneben.
das kann und müsste man seriöserweise  im vorfeld kundtun.


----------



## Korberich (8. April 2016)

Warum, meinst du, muss man das? Für Abonnenten spielt es doch erstmal keine Rolle und auch du als Kioskkäufer kannst doch problemlos vom Kauf Abstand nehmen wenn dir die 50Cent Mehrpreis zu teuer erscheinen. Ich verstehe nicht warum dich das so aufregt?! Deine Rechte als Verbraucher werden doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt in irgendeiner Weise berührt oder wo siehst du das so?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2016)

MDJ schrieb:


> Hatte nun auch endlich Zeit meine Abo-Print zu lesen
> Hierzu habe ich dann noch zwei Fragen:
> Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass man trotz Frame-Capping immer noch Tearing haben kann... was verständlich ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr das Frame-Capping auch mit normalen (dem klassischen) VSync probiert habt. Aber was ist mit adaptiven VSync (Beispiel auf NVidia-Karten)? Dadurch müssten sich die Frames per Capping und somit die Temperaturen senken lassen, ohne dass man mit argem Tearing kämpfen muss bzw. nur minimal haben sollte. Bei kurzen Tests hat dies zumindest bei mir recht gut funktioniert (Monitor mit 144Hz auf 60fps limitiert mit adaptiv VSync).



Mit adaptivem VSync haben wir das nicht ausprobiert.

Und danke für den Tipp mit der neuen Inspector-Version. Schade, dass es die zum Testzeitpunkt noch nicht gab.


----------



## mcmarky (8. April 2016)

Mir hat der Artikel über Logitech's G900 Chaos und die durchgeführten Tests super gefallen. Vielleicht sollte man die Signalverzögerung mal mit in die Standardprüfungen aufnehmen. Dass eine kabelgebundene Deathadder Chroma "langsamer" als die kabellose Chaos sein soll, zumindest lt. diesem Messgerät, ist schon erstaunlich.


----------



## pedi (8. April 2016)

Korberich schrieb:


> Warum, meinst du, muss man das? Für Abonnenten spielt es doch erstmal keine Rolle und auch du als Kioskkäufer kannst doch problemlos vom Kauf Abstand nehmen wenn dir die 50Cent Mehrpreis zu teuer erscheinen. Ich verstehe nicht warum dich das so aufregt?! Deine Rechte als Verbraucher werden doch zu keinem Zeitpunkt in irgendeiner Weise berührt oder wo siehst du das so?



weil man diese preiserhöhung sicherlich nicht erst 10 sekunden vor andruck wusste, ganz einfach.
wo habe ich geschrieben, dass meine verbraucherrechte eingeschränkt werden? nirgens.
wo habe ich geschrieben, dass mir das heft für jetzt 4,50 zu teuer erscheint? ebenfalls nirgens.
ich werde das heft auch weiterhin kaufen, auch wenns im jahr jetzt 6,- mehr sind. ist immerhin eine tankfüllung.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2016)

In den letzten beiden Ausgaben wurde immer ein Retro-Artikel über den Gallatin angekündigt. In der Jetzigen ist er aber auch leider wieder nicht drin und es findet sich auch keine Ankündigung mehr für die nächste Ausgabe. Wurde der Artikel zu den Akten gelegt oder wird er noch in einer der nächsten Ausgaben erscheinen?


----------



## trigger831 (27. April 2016)

Fand die gesamte Ausgabe insbesondere der Themen "Wie erkennt man Monitormängel" und das "USB-Special" sehr informativ.


----------



## wolflux (28. April 2016)

Moin, weiß nicht wo ich fragen darf, gibt es eigentlich von PCGH Poster für mein Büro und kann ich die käuflich bei euch erwerben? Wäre auch eine gute Werbung, da ich junge Azubis ausbilde. 
Grüsse
wolflux


----------



## marvinj (29. April 2016)

Ai Caramba, da steht die nächste PCGH schon vor der Tür, und ich habe es vergessen ein paar worte zum 05er Heft fallen zu lassen. Dann halte ich mich mal kurz:
Also die Aufrüstmatrixen waren sehr aufschlussreich und auchhilfreich, da ich oft Ansprechpartner für PC Hardware geworden bin. Gleichzeitig zeigt es mir, dass ich eine augewogene Hardware-Kombi fahre.
Dieses Special bitte alle 6 bzw. 12 Monate wiederholen.
Für die Leute mit älteren Komponennten war das Thema "Rüstige GPU-Renter" ebenfalls gut. Die Darstellung des GPU und CPU-Leistungsindexes finde ich auch sehr übersichtlich und gelungen, und zeigt, was die CPUs leisten (Anwendungen, Games, Overall) bzw. FHD bus UHD.
Von den High End Kühlern hatte ich mri mehr erhofft-> damit meine ich die Tests, sondern bessere Werte^^ Grade weil die im Vergleich zu nem Macho Rev.B oder dem Brocken 2 kaum was bringen, sogar eher lauter sind, mehr ksoten und mehr Platz einnehmen. 
Was ich noch interessant fand, waren die Optionen im BIOS/UEFI, genauer das Powermanagement, mit dem ich mich nie beschäftigt habe^^, und die Erklärungen, was im welchem System für was steht.
Die USB 3.0/3.1 Aufklärung hielt ich auch für interessant und wissenswert.
Das wars soweit mal. Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass in dem Einkaufführer ein Lüfter vorhandne ist, der sich auch in aktuellen Gehäusen befindet, wie dem Enthoo Luxe, welches sehr verbreitet ist. Ein Lüftertest des PH-F140SP finde ich als Vergleichswert zu anderne Lüftern (wie den Venturi) sehr gut, auch wenn das schon in 01/2016 veröffentlicht wurde, ich dort aber nicht so wahrnahm. Also das gleich mal nachgelsen^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2016)

wolflux schrieb:


> Moin, weiß nicht wo ich fragen darf, gibt es eigentlich von PCGH Poster für mein Büro und kann ich die käuflich bei euch erwerben? Wäre auch eine gute Werbung, da ich junge Azubis ausbilde.
> Grüsse
> wolflux



Ahoi,

wir haben schon länger kein Poster mehr gezimmert. Wäre mal wieder an der Zeit. Die beste Werbung bleibt bis dahin, ein paar Hefte auf diversen Schreibtischen zu verteilen, mit der Arbeitsanweisung "Bilde dich weiter - lies das!" 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Caduzzz (30. April 2016)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wir haben schon länger kein Poster mehr gezimmert. Wäre mal wieder an der Zeit.
> MfG,
> Raff



Wie wäre es denn mit einem neuen Grafikkartenquartett?


----------

